# Production drop after a move?



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I purchased a great doe and brought her home on Saturday. She's a half sister of my current doe and they had been rivals. I've been having flashbacks to high school drama watching the two of them working this out. Our third doe is tiny and shy but she's been all "While they're busy tossing their heads, I'll go FIRST!" Other than the usual bumps the new doe hasn't appeared to be injured at all but her milk production has dropped from a little over a lb of milk per milking, to about 0.8lbs per milking. Is this normal? She's also "off her feed" - using quotes because it's not like she refuses to eat junk food, she just doesn't want to eat goat feed. Carrots, scratch and even some dog food have been gobbled up (obviously the dog food was not intentional). She is drinking water fine.

Any and all opinions are appreciated!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

from what I've read over the forums, the stress of the move will cause a drop in production. also if she's not eating enough proper food, that'll likely affect it. that's my newbie opinion on the matter! i'm sure after a few days when everyone settles down and she eats normally, she'll start making more milk for you!

i'm curious to hear what other more experienced goat people will say.....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Add another goat! spreads out the aggression a little, so that the "new girl" isn't taking all the heat.

When I move a goat and add her to my herd, I like to buy two from the same place if possible. But, I would give her a shot of Bo-se and maybe some B-complex. To help the transition. She should settle down and begin producing again. Keep milking her, don't get frustrated and stop.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

One of the funny things that's going on is the little tiny yearling doe has started to take advantage of the situation. While Wilma and Sunshine are giving each other the evil eye, Half Pint will scamper up on the milk stand first.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bahaha!


----------

